# Ligurischer Grenzkamm



## sushy (5. November 2006)

Hallo! 

Ich würde nächstes Jahr gern den Ligurischen Grenzkamm erradeln. Weiß jemand, wo ich Informationen darüber herbekomme? Besser als Mehrtagestour oder Touren von einem Stützpunkt aus? Wenn ja, von wo aus? 
Wer war schon da und kann bißchen was berichten? 

Danke!
Grüße
sushy


----------



## kritimani (6. November 2006)

griass di sushy,

die befahrung des LGK habe ich seit einigen jahren im visier, jedes jahr kommt mir aber etwas dazwischen  

einige von mir zusammengetragene infos findest auf 
http://bergradln.at/bike_tende.htm
sind nicht die aktuellsten infos und vielleicht funktioniert der eine oder andere link nicht mehr, aber hifts nix schads nix.

pfiat di
kritimani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (6. November 2006)

Habe von 85-95 dort mehrere touren mit dem motorrad gemacht....traumhaftes gebiet! mim bike noch nicht da gewesen, kann dir so leider keine tipps geben ausser, dass es sich mit sicherheit lohnt. auch die im norden liegenden gebiete maira- und stura tal sind toll. auf jedenfall interessant das vallee de merveille


----------



## sushy (6. November 2006)

So, bisserl was hab ich jetzt auch schon gefunden. Für alle dies auch interessiert ist in der aktuellen Mountainbike nen Bericht über Touren in den Seealpen, allerdings nur 2 beschriebene Touren. Außerdem ist in nem älteren Tourenspecial von der Mountainbike (2002 oder 2003) nen Bericht über eine Ligurische Grenzkamm Tour. Start an der Passstraße hinter Tenda, 1. Tag gesamter Ligurischer Grenzkamm bis Ventimiglia, 2. Tag mit dem Zug zurück und noch ein Stück mit dem Bike zum Auto. Klingt recht heftig, aber wär schon mal sehr cool. 
Ansonsten will ich mir jetzt mal Kartenmaterial besorgen und schaun, ob man von Tenda aus auch irgendwie ne schöne Rundtour mit nem Teil des Grenzkamms hin bekommt. Wobei ja eigentlich u.a. auch gerade die Fahrt runter zum Mittelmeer das Besondere wär...


----------



## All-Mountain (6. November 2006)

Der Lingurische Grenzkamm reizt mich auch schon seit längeren. Ich würde gerne in Ventimiglia Quartier beziehen und die Tour als Eintagestour fahren. Lösung hab ich dazu noch keine. Vieleicht kann mir/uns ja jemand nen Tipp dazu geben.
Im Buch "Mountainbike Trails" von Achim Zahn ist die Tour auch beschrieben. Hab das Teil nur gerade verliehen, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist die Tour da auch als Mehrtagestour drin.


----------



## JJJ (6. November 2006)

Hi,

schau dir mal diesen Link und die Bilder an. Da bleibt Dir die Spucke weg !
(ein Teil dieser beschriebenen Tour verläuft auf dem ligurischen Grenmzkamm) 

http://www.bike-board.net/bike/monviso/monviso01_de.htm

Außerdem gibt es in dieser Region einige Tourbeschreibungen im Buch von Achim Zahn "Mountainbiketrails" (Bruckmann Verlag ISBN 3-7654-4284-4 29,90)

Es grüßt der JJ


----------



## blacksurf (6. November 2006)

wir waren dieses Jahr da auch unterwegs - wunderschön!


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2006)

Die Normalroute ab Tenda über die Ligurische Grenzkammstrasse bis ans Mittelmehr ist als laaange Tagestour machbar, der Bodenbelag ist, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen mit gröbstem Schotter, gut fahrbar. Nach dem Sacarello ist die Strecke vom Panorama her nicht mehr so prickelnd, da würde ich die Trailalternative wählen, siehe Suchfunktion "Ligurien". Mit der Bahn zurück nach Tenda. 

Ich kenne die Gegend recht gut, allerdings nur aus einer etwas schnelleren Perspektive.


----------



## All-Mountain (6. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die Normalroute ab Tenda über die Ligurische Grenzkammstrasse bis ans Mittelmehr ist als laaange Tagestour machbar...



Und das ganze andersherum als Tagestour? Vom Mittelmeer ab bis Tenda und dann die Serpentinen bei Tenda runter und mit der Bahn zurück? Ginge das an einen Tag? Hm? Km?

Viele Fragen...

@Sushy
Münchner Süden? Ich wohne in Giesing. Wir können uns gerne mal treffen um die Sache zu bequatschen (sobald ich das verliehene Zahn-Buch wieder habe).


----------



## kritimani (6. November 2006)

so jetzt habst mich soweit, 
die karten herausgefischt und die verschütteten planungsunterlagen abgestaubt.

@all-mountain
im alpencrossbücherl vom achim zahn ist eine route genfersee bis mittelmeer beschrieben. die etappen 12 und 13 von limonetto bis rif. allavena und weiter nach ventimiglia passen zu deiner tagestour LGKSTR - halt verkehrt herum. 
die ungefähren daten laut beschreibung a. zahn: 124 km 4100 hm up 2800 hm dw 

Alternative 
von ventimiglia 19 km und 280 hm nach pigna und von hier die route 28 laut rudolf geser die schönsten alpentouren mit dem mountainbike südwestverlag, nachfahren. Auf die LGKSTR kommst halt dann erst beim mont grai. 
In summe 106,5 km 2800 hm up.  Schaut mich schon besser an.

Vom col de la vieille celle kannst laut madbikers sud piemonte nach westen ins vallon de bachalon abstechen und durchs vallon du refrei direkt nach tende abtauchen.
Vor allem wenns wetter die weiterfahrt zum col des seigneurs und col de la boaire unmöglich erscheinen liesse.

die madbikers kontaktieren ist sowieso kein fehler wenn ich in die gegend wollte.

Als tour 2 hätte ich für mir persönlich die runde col de tende - fort de la marguerie -baisse de peyrefique ins vallon de casterine vorgestellt, oder oben bleiben und via baisse dourne retour nach tende. 

Ein letztes noch, von tende via s. dalmas nach la brigue und auf die LGKSTR zum 
Baisse de sanson.

@sushy
Nächstes jahr wirds wieder nix mit LGKSTR weil mai eine woche korsika und oktober ein verlängertes wochenende gardasee. A zusätzliche wochen würd aufstand daham bedeuten. Darum bin ich schon auf deine weiteren postings, bericht, fotos  sehr gespannt.   

Pfiat eich 
kritimani


----------



## bluezook (6. November 2006)

Bin letztes Jahr auf der Ligurischen unterwegs gewesen, allerdings mit Geländewagen und Zelt. Landschaftlich der volle Hammer (bei schönem Wetter!). Im nördlichen Teil felsig und teilweise schroff, im südlichen Teil fährt man teilweise wie durch einen Park. Mit Ausnahme der Auffahrt zum Tendepass/Fort Zentral halten sich die Höhenmeter eher in Grenzen und es bleibt jede Menge Zeit für die herrlichen Ausblicke.
Als Tagestour meiner Meinung nach aber nicht empfehlenswert da einfach zu stressig. 
Zum Appetit holen hier ein paar Bilder:





Auffahrt Tende Pass von Süden




Die ersten Kilometer auf der Ligurischen




Schotterpiste




Geile Landschaft




Sonnenuntergang am Sacarello




Abfahrt von der Ligurischen

ANDY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Joachim (6. November 2006)

Hallo,

war auch vor Jahren (ich glaube so 8-10 Jahre) mit der Enduro dort unterwegs. Ein paar Biker-Kollegen haben ja schon Bilder hier gepostet.
.
Tolle Gegend für das MTB, aber das Gelände ist nicht all zu schwer. Muß ja sein, sonst hätten wir damals nicht mit dem Moped die Gipfel erklimmen können. Meine Enduro damals war nicht die Kleinste.

Vielleicht gibt es jetzt aber auch anspruchsvollere Strecken.


----------



## sushy (7. November 2006)

Hab jetzt nochmal das alte Tourenspecial von der Mountainbike (2004) rausgesucht. die Tour ist vom Colle die Tenda aus bis nach Ventimiglia mit 103km und 2320hm angegeben. Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass die Tour so auch andersrum zu fahren ist. Tendentiell gehts vom Colle di Tenda ja bergab ans Meer. Und es sine aber trotzdem noch 2300hm. In der anderen Richtung kommen ja noch mindestens 1800 dazu (Höhe vom Colle di Tenda). 
Im gleichen Heft sind auch noch 3 Touren auf der anderen Seite des Tendapasses in den Cottischen Alpen beschrieben. Das Gebiet da unten scheint echt super zum Biken zu sein! Ist auf jeden Fall ne tolle Gegend! Im Oktober waren wir schon 2 Tage zum Klettersteiggehn in Tende. Kleiner Abstecher vom Finale Urlaub aus, leider völlig ungeplant und ohne Kartenmaterial usw. Wir hatten dann schon überlegt mal zum Grenzkamm rauf zu fahren, aber so ganz ohne Infos wollten wir dann eben doch nicht los. Und zu der Zeit war in Tende auch schon alles dicht, so dass wir da unten auf die Schnelle auch keine Infos zu Touren bekommen hätten. Deshalb nächstes Jahr (hoffentlich) nochmal, aber dann richtig!


----------



## 3cinos (7. November 2006)

Hi,
habe 1998 einen Teil des LGK's mit dem MTB befahren.
Auto in Vieve geparkt > Alte Paßstr. zum Col di Tenda > Col della Boaria > Col de Vecchie > M. Tanarello > vor T.ta della Nava rechts runter nach Dalmas > zum Auto nach Vieve. Das waren ca. 9h, 2200Hm, 80km.
Da das Ganze traumhaft war möchte ich es im Zuge einer Westalpenüberquerung nochmals fahren. M. W. gibt es ab M. Grai zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) die Schnelle auf Str. über Pigna > Dolceacqua > Mittelmeer.
b) die Langsamere weiter am Kamm über Pso. Muratone > Tete d Alpe > AV-Weg zum Mittelmeer.
Nach meiner Berechnung ergeben sich vom Col di Tenda über Variante b) ca. 2400 Hm, 120 km.
Ich würde mir das auf einen Tag nur im Juli zutrauen. Will man genießen und vom Panorama was haben sind 2 Tage nötig.
Ganz wichtig: gute Wettervorhersage, so früh wie mögl. starten, Planung der wenigen Notausgänge, ausreichender Wasser/Essensvorrat, Erste Hilfe und div. Ersatzteile im Rucksack!
Außer Gesser habe ich Infos dazu in
- A. Zahns Alpencross
- Mountainbike 9/00, 3/04, 5/04
- Bike 9/92, 11/01, 4/05
gefunden. In Teilen wiederholen sich die Berichte auch.
LG


----------



## jo freeman (7. November 2006)

sushy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich würde nächstes Jahr gern den Ligurischen Grenzkamm erradeln. Weiß jemand, wo ich Informationen darüber herbekomme? Besser als Mehrtagestour oder Touren von einem Stützpunkt aus? Wenn ja, von wo aus?
> Wer war schon da und kann bißchen was berichten?
> ...



Hallo Sushy,

das würde ich auch gerne mal machen, aber jetzt zur info:
Es gibt ein Buch bzw. Wanderführer auf deutsch mit Kartenausschnitten über den kompletten Höhenwanderweg von Ventimiglia bis Ceparana bei La Spezia.
Die ersten 60 Seiten handeln von Flora und Fauna und danach ist eine komplette Beschreibung des Weges aufgeteilt in 44 Etappen mit Kartenausschnitten und Höhenlinien enthalten.
Das Buch ist von 1979, aber wenn die Wege gepflegt werden, sollte es immer noch eine gute Hilfe sein.

Titel: DerHöhenweg der ligurischen Berge

vom Centro Studi Unioncamere Liguri
       Studio Cartografico Italiano

deutsche Übersetzung von Annerose Vasvari
Idee und Koordinierung:
Dokumentationszentrum der Ligurischen Handelskammern

Vielleicht findest Du das Buch übers Internetz oder in irgeneinem Antiquariart, es gibt keine ISBN Nr. so viel wie ich weiß

Ciao
Jo


----------



## on any sunday (8. November 2006)

Mal zur Visualisierung.  






Der mittlere Hubbel ist nicht notwendig, wenn man ab dem Monte Grai den Alte Via Ligurie am Kamm weiterfährt, wie Herr 3cinos beschrieben hat.


----------



## sushy (8. November 2006)

Ah ja, das sieht ja sehr interessant aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breuler (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

komme gerade mit ein paar Neuigkeiten vom  Grenzkamm zurück: das Rifugio Barbera hat seit einem Jahr eine bewirtschaftete Hütte mit Schlafmöglichkeit;
zwischen Monte Saccarello und Monte Fronté wird gerade eine gebaut, müsste dieses Jahr wohl fertig werden.

Wer den LG nicht an einem Tag durchprügeln will oder kann, hat so jetzt die Möglichkeit, ohne lästige Ab- und Wiederaufstiege in 2 oder 3 Tagen die komplette Runde zu machen.

Die CAI-Hütte am Tende-Pass war allerdings geschlossen, stattdessen hatte die Bergstation vom Skilift geöffnet. Mit der Dichte von Hütten hat sich dann auch das leidige Trinkwasserproblem erledigt.

Noch'n Tipp zum Schluss: auf gar keinen Fall an Wochenenden oder im August auf den LGK, da wird das Ding zur Off-Road-Autobahn!


----------



## rasinini (30. Oktober 2008)

breuler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> komme gerade mit ein paar Neuigkeiten vom  Grenzkamm zurück: das Rifugio Barbera hat seit einem Jahr eine bewirtschaftete Hütte mit Schlafmöglichkeit;
> zwischen Monte Saccarello und Monte Fronté wird gerade eine gebaut, müsste dieses Jahr wohl fertig werden.



Fertig geworden und brauchbar?


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja, falls du das Rif. Barbera meinst WestalpenX2007_07


----------



## rasinini (31. Oktober 2008)

breuler schrieb:


> ....
> zwischen Monte Saccarello und Monte Fronté wird gerade eine gebaut, müsste dieses Jahr wohl fertig werden.



Ist diese Hütte inzwischen auch fertig gebaut? 
Welchen Namen hat sie?


----------



## breuler (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, tut mir Leid, war seitdem nicht mehr dort.
Gruß, breuler


----------



## pedale3 (3. November 2008)

breuler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mit der Dichte von Hütten hat sich dann auch das leidige Trinkwasserproblem erledigt.



 ...schön wärs.

Das Rif Barbera ist recht Gut und liegt direkt an der Kammstrasse, nen anderes offenes Rif hab ich im August nicht gesehen.
Auf das Rif am Muratone kannste Dich nicht verlassen, das war dicht, dort gibts auch kein Wasser. Überhaupt gabs im südliche Teil der LGK keine einzige Wasserstelle. Am Rif Mt Gray, dort war ich nicht, soll es angeblich wasser geben.

/pedale


----------



## Fubbes (12. April 2010)

Ich frag mal hier, da dieser Teil der Strecke nichts mehr mit dem Cottix zu tun hat.

Ist es sinnvoll vom Tenda-Pass über den G.R. 52A nach Tende/La Brigue runter zu fahren zum Übernachten und am nächsten Tag wieder hoch via M. Colladente (wie es zuletzt das Mountainbike-Magazin vorgeschlagen hat), oder ist es schöner an der Kammstraße zu bleiben und z.B. im Rif. Barbera zu übernachten? 
Von dort aus will ich dann am letzten Tag bis Ventimiglia.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (12. April 2010)

Kann das sein? Ich habe hier einen Track, der behauptet, vom Rif. Barbera zum Rif. Allavena wären es 1900 hm. Das kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben.


----------



## re lax (13. April 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich frag mal hier, da dieser Teil der Strecke nichts mehr mit dem Cottix zu tun hat.
> 
> Ist es sinnvoll vom Tenda-Pass über den G.R. 52A nach Tende/La Brigue runter zu fahren zum Übernachten und am nächsten Tag wieder hoch via M. Colladente (wie es zuletzt das Mountainbike-Magazin vorgeschlagen hat), oder ist es schöner an der Kammstraße zu bleiben und z.B. im Rif. Barbera zu übernachten?
> Von dort aus will ich dann am letzten Tag bis Ventimiglia.
> ...



Der Trail vom Fort Tabourde nach Tende (wie im Mountainbike Magazin http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...er-infos-trailbook-und-gps-daten.318553.2.htm) beschrieben (Tag 4) ist ein Spitzentrail, la Brigue ist ein hübscher (kleiner) Ort zum übernachten, lohnt sich also!


----------



## Fubbes (13. April 2010)

Danke. Hört sich gut an. Nur leider verpasse ich dann den hübschesten Teil der Grenzkammstraße. Man kann halt nicht alles auf einmal haben. 
Noch weitere Meinungen, auch bzgl. der Höhenmeter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (13. April 2010)

@fubbes,
nach meinen Berechnungen (Karten 1:25000) komme ich auf 900-1000HM


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Mai 2010)

3cinos schrieb:


> @fubbes,
> nach meinen Berechnungen (Karten 1:25000) komme ich auf 900-1000HM



Ein paar mehr sind das schon:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=atvqzsyngkqgdyap


----------



## Fubbes (3. Mai 2010)

Genau deshalb habe ich gefragt. 
Aber: es ist ein Irrglaube zu denken, dass GPS-Tracks korrekte Höhenmeterangaben haben. Dazu genügt häufig ein geschulter Blick in die Karte.
Genau wird es nur wenn barometrische Messung dabei ist.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## rayc (3. Mai 2010)

Das morderne Rif. Barbera ist okay, da haben wir 2008 auch übernachtet.
Bin gerade unter Zeitdruck sonst hätte ich dir meine passeden Tracks aus GPSies rausgesucht.

Ray

P.s..: Die 1900 Hm können hinhauen.


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Mai 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Genau deshalb habe ich gefragt.
> Aber: es ist ein Irrglaube zu denken, dass GPS-Tracks korrekte Höhenmeterangaben haben. Dazu genügt häufig ein geschulter Blick in die Karte.
> Genau wird es nur wenn barometrische Messung dabei ist.
> 
> ...



Soso, aha
Das mag für GPS-Plandaten, also selbstgezeichnete Tracks zutreffen, aber keinesfalls aber für einen aufgezeichneten Track. Da kann Dein Blick in die Karte noch so geschult sein.
Mein Track ist zwar etwas zusammengestückelt weil ich die letzte Etappe aus zwei runtergeladenen Tracks kombiniert habe, aber im wesentlichen selbst aufgezeichenet. Wenn man meine kleine "Traileinlage" bei der Schaffarm abzieht, bleiben immer noch gut 1500 Hm übrig. 

Diese letzte Etappe ist zwar an einem Tag machbar aber knüppelhart. Die Alta Via verläuft zum großen Teil in schwierigen Gelände, das frisst  nochmal richtig Körner. Dazu kommt, dass es auf dem Stück keine einzige Einkehrmöglichkeit und keine Wasserstelle gibt. Das fehlende Essen kann man noch verschmerzen, aber uns ging kurz nach Mittag das Trinken aus und in dieser gottverlassenen Gegend kommt nirgends ein Tropfen Wasser aus den Steinen. Absolut alles ausgetrockenet!

Ds hört sich jetzt dramatisch an, aber wenn Du die Strecke gefahren bist wirst du es nachvollziehen können. 

Ich würde Dir jedenfalls empfehlen soviel Getränke und Essen wie Ihr tragen könnt mitzunehmen und sehr früh zu starten.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Mai 2010)

@Rayc: Rif. Barbera zum Rif. Allavena können unmöglich 1.900 hm sein.

Mr. pedale3 hat mir nun aber auch eher zum Trail über Fort Tabourde geraten. Dann fällt Barbera eh aus. Da ich ihn am Wochenende durch mein Heimrevier guide, kann ich sicher noch ein paar Tipps abgreifen.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (3. Mai 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Soso, aha
> Das mag für GPS-Plandaten, also selbstgezeichnete Tracks zutreffen, aber keinesfalls aber für einen aufgezeichneten Track. Da kann Dein Blick in die Karte noch so geschult sein.


Will hier eigtl. keine GPS Diskussion lostreten, das ist offtopic. Aber ich habe nun einige Tracks in der Hand gehalten, bei denen die HM so nicht stimmen können. Sie sind ca. 30% zu hoch. Das mag nicht immer so sein. Es gibt glaub ich auch GPS Geräte mit barometrischer Unterstützung, da dürfte es dann sehr genau sein.
Aber ich werde mir das Stück Rif. Barbera zum Rif. Allavena noch mal ansehen.

Daniel


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Mai 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @Rayc: Rif. Barbera zum Rif. Allavena können unmöglich 1.900 hm sein.



Nicht das wir uns missverstehen: Ich spreche von der Strecke Rifugio Barbara bis nach Ventimiglia. Bis zum Rifugio Allavena sind die 900 Hm schon realistisch.

Zum GPS:
Mein GPS (Edge 705) arbeitet mit barometrischer Unterstützung.


----------



## rayc (4. Mai 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @Rayc: Rif. Barbera zum Rif. Allavena können unmöglich 1.900 hm sein.


Ups, habe ich übersehen.
Bin bis Ventimiglia ausgegangen, weil der Track bis dahin lief.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=4E5657AF1F47441303EC428D60C52467?fileId=ggeaswuywsyalqby
Dieser Track geht von  Rif. Barbera bis zum Rif. Gouta, also ein Tick weiter als Rif. Allavena.
(Abfahrt von Monte Saccarello lohnt sich)
Das sind 1200 Hm (60CSx -> barometrische Höhenbestimmung).

Bis zur Küste kommen dann noch 500 Hm dazu.
Also passen die obigen 1900 Hm ganz gut 


Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. Mai 2010)

Jo, danke.
Damit bin ich zumindest bestätigt, dass man GPS-Tracks aus dem Netz mit Vorsicht genießen muss, da man nie weiß, wie die Höhenmessung entstanden ist.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## RichieS. (6. August 2010)

Hallo,

meine Frau und ich beabsichtigen am nächsten Wochenende die LGKS in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich selbst war 2008 dort und bin die Strecke von Süden nach Norden mit meiner Reiseenduro gefahren. Meine diesjährige Planung sieht folgende Strecke mit dem MTB vor:

Start in Tende - Auffahrt zum Fort Central über die alte Passtr. - weiter über die LGKS und Col della Boaria - bis zum Rif. Don Barbera - weiter über C. le Sella Vecchie - bis zum M. Saccarello - von dort über den Tanarello Pass - bis zum Abzweig runter nach La Brigue kurz hinter dem M. Collardente - von La Brigue zurück nach Tende.

Hat jemand diese Rundtour mit dem Mountainbike gefahren und vernünftige Höhenmeter- und Km-Angaben, sowie die benötigte Zeit?

Danke!

LG


----------



## ironman75 (7. August 2010)

Hallo,

meine Frau und ich sind dieses Jahr den Ligurischen Grenzkamm vom Tendapass bis Ventimiglia an einem Tag gefahren. Mit Verfahrer  (zur Allavena-Hütte) hatten wir insgesamt ca. 11 Std Sattelzeit / 117km und 2500 Hm.

Die Tour, die Ihr fahren möchtet, ist glaub ich hier beschrieben:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.19625.html

Refugio Barbara hatte geöffnet, wir waren aber bereits um 7:45 Uhr dort und sind nicht eingekehrt.

Nehmt genügend Proviant und Wasser mit...

Gruß Ironman


----------



## isartrails (9. September 2018)

Heute super Tag erwischt auf der Via del Sale (Ligurische Grenzkammstraße) zwischen Colle di Tenda und Colle dei Signori (Rifugio Barbera). Meine Fotos hier: https://photos.app.goo.gl/YezypbiFgvwY4EnQ7
Da es keinen aktuellen Thread zu dem Thema zu geben scheint, stelle ich den Link mal hier rein.
_
Edit: der Link oben meldet ein leeres Album - warum auch immer...
Vielleicht klappt's mit dem hier eher: https://photos.app.goo.gl/W92BemGx6FAcLsUT6_


----------

